# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Π.Φάληρο , Αγ. Δημήτριος, Παραλία

## panXer

Π.Φάληρο , Αγ. Δημήτριος, Παραλία (ενδεχόμενα και Καλαμάκι/Ν.Σμύρνη)..
Επισυνάπτω ένα χάρτη αν κάποιος είναι εκεί κοντά ας απαντήσει..
Δεν έχω την τέλεια οπτική επαφή παντού γιαυτό βαριεμάι να εξηγώ επακριβώς τι βλέπω και τί όχι, οπότε αν είναι να πάρω τηλ κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται, ας αφήσει με PM τα στοιχεία του...
Από maporama.com να βγάζετε χάρτες..

----------


## D_KATS

panXer ηδού...

----------


## D_KATS

? τώρα το παρατήρησα.Πίσω από το σχολείο που πάω μένεις? Στη Κοψαχείλα? οπότε όντως πολύ κοντά μένουμε...  ::

----------


## drf

> ? τώρα το παρατήρησα.Πίσω από το σχολείο που πάω μένεις? Στη Κοψαχείλα? οπότε όντως πολύ κοντά μένουμε...


στη περιοχή που είστε πολύ πιθανόν να έχουμε οπτική επάφη με εσένα και τον panxer  ::

----------


## panXer

Μα και εγώ σχολείο πάω ρε αδερφέ..
Πώς σε λένε?
drf, είμαι μέσα σε μία γούβα, δεν ξέρω¨ ::

----------


## D_KATS

Είπαμε Δημήτρη Κατσιγιώργη αλλά είμαι καινούργιος στο 2ο,πέρσυ ήρθα για αυτό ίσως να μην με ξέρεις  ::  
Τέσπα κανονίζουμε να βρεθούμε κάπου αυτή την εβδομάδα κοντά στο σχολείο για να τα πούμε?

Φιλικά

----------


## harisk

Λοιπόν είμαι και εγώ κοντά σας, έχετε κάνει κάποια κίνηση, ποια είναι η κατάσταση σας από εξοπλισμό;

Κοντα στο άλσος της Ν. Σμύρνης είμαι.

----------


## dti

Μάλλον με τον aangelis, τον code και τον jim πρέπει να έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες διασύνδεσης, μια και είστε πολύ πιο κοντά από τους υπόλοιπους στο Π. Φαληρο. 

Δες και το χάρτη της Ν. Σμύρνης που θα ανεβάσω σύντομα στο topic awmn δορυφορικός χάρτης.

----------


## ekarak

Εγώ πάντως βρίσκομαι 1 στενό πίσω από τη Παραλιακή, στο ύψος της παραλίας του ΕΟΤ. Δεν πρέπει να έχω θέα προς τη περιοχή σας μιάς και πρέπει να με κόβει το ύψωμα που κάνει η Καλαμακίου 7-8 στενά πιο πάνω, αλλά έχω άπλετη θέα προς Υμηττό (Αργυρούπολη, Ηλιούπολη) και προς τη θάλλασα (Π. Φάληρο, Πειραιά), και φυσικά το παλιό αεροδρόμιο.

Ηλίας

----------


## NyO

Paidia ki egw menw konta sas...alla den nomizw na exoume optikh epafh. Eimai 2 stena katw apo thn Plateia Anoi3hs pros thn El. Benizelou.
Einai kapoios allos pros ta ekei??

----------


## NyO

Gia na deite akribws pou eimai ...pros8esa to stigma mou ston doryforiko xarth kai me mia aplh me8odo twn triwn  ::  shmeiwsa kai tis apostaseis apo ta pio kontina mou nodes  ::

----------


## drinsane

...ego meno stin apo pano meria tis vouliagmenis konta sta panagoulia ama to kserete  :: !...terma tou ...axm...219 ?! (nomizo)...

----------


## harisk

Είναι ώρα να κανονίσουμε ένα τοπικό meeting μόνο για αυτούς που είναι στις γύρω περιοχές.

Δυστυχώς μπορώ μετά τις 21 Οκτ. για καθημερινή απόγευμα και μετά το τριήμερο της 28ης για ΣΚ. Ενώ αυτή την εβδομάδα θα λοίπω και δεν θα μπορέσω να παρακολουθήσω τις εξελίξεις.

Παρακαλώ οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας μου στείλουν ένα email, θα λάβουν απάντηση από 21-22 του μήνα. Καλό είναι να μου πούν και τι εξοπλισμό διαθέτουν έαν συμβαίνει να έχουν. Επίσης γνώσεις σε ασύρματα, linux, δίκτυα, προγραμματισμού, ή πολύ καλή γνώση windows, καλό θα είναι να αναφερθούν.

Ευχαριστώ και καλή αρχή.

----------


## harisk

Παρακαλώ να γίνει αλλαγή στο post από τους διαχειριστές ώστε να συμπριλάβει και τις περιοχές: Ν. Σμύρνη, Αγ. Σώστη, Ν.Κόσμο και Καλιθέα που νομίζω είναι αρκετά κοντά και μπορούν να παίξουν.

----------


## panXer

Λοιπόν το πράγμα απότι βλέπω προχωρά....
(άντε να βρούμε και τα λεφτά και είμαστε εντάξει)..
harisk: από *nix, tcp/ip κ.τ.λ. θα τα βρούμε όλα μην αγχώνεσε..
D_KATS: καλά νέα, συμμαθητής μας μένει πολύ κοντά σε σένα, στην οδό δωδώνης, 667 μέτρα απο μένα, ~220 απο σένα (νομίζω)....
Σχετικά με το meeting τί λέτε για το ΠΣΚ(και Δ ίσως) της 28ης;

----------


## D_KATS

::  Ότι πείς αρχηγέ  ::  εμείς κάθε μέρα βλεπόμαστε μπορούμε να τα πούμε και από κοντά άμα χρειαστεί  ::  πές ώρα και μέρος and I'll be there.Καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις post το e-mail σου στο msn(windows) messenger άμα έχεις (αν και αμφιβάλω γιατί με linux δεν ασχολήσε?) ή να το στήλεις στο [email protected] 

cu arround

Δημήτρης Κατσιγιώργης

----------


## panXer

Προσωπικά με βολεύει τη Δευτέρα 28η...
Τί λέτε?
Να συναντηθούμε σε κάποια καφετέρια της παραλίας, ακούω γνώμες/προτάσεις...

----------


## KcT

Καλημέρα κι απο μένα,

προχθές είχα ανέβει στην EXPO COM και συζήτησα με dti, mickflemm, fresko, dromea και charisk. Ακολουθώντας λοιπόν τη συμβουλή τους, δηλώνω κι εγώ στίγμα και ανεβάζω χάρτες με την τοποθεσία μου. Βρίσκομαι Νέα Σμύρνη (Κοντά στον Ny0) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχω οπτική επαφή. Όπως μου είπαν και οι γνώστες στην έκθεση καλό θα ήταν να συναντηθούμε οι της περιοχής ενδιαφερόμενοι για να δούμε ποιος βλέπει ποιον κλπ. Παρακαλώ λοιπόν να με ειδοποιήσετε κι εμένα σε περίπτωση που γίνει συνάντηση της περιοχής (28η με κόβω χλωμό - Οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις, αλλά συνήθως τα Σάββατα είμαι Free).

* Στο πρώτο image μπορείτε να δείτε την πλευρά που πιστεύω ότι έχω το καλήτερο άνοιγμα (Οπτική επαφή από την ταράτσα του διόροφου σπιτιού μου μέχρι το βουνό του Υμηττού).

* Στο δεύτερο image είναι ο χάρτης της τοποθεσίας μου (Στο σταυρό είναι το σπίτι μου)

* Στην καταχώρησή μου στην NodeDB υπάρχει και φωτό με την θέα από την ταράτσα μου (Node #142).

Όποιος δει ότι είναι πολύ κοντά μου ή πιστεύει ότι μπορει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή ας μου στείλει ένα pm ή email να κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε μήπως και σηκώσουμε κανένα link μεταξύ μας για αρχή.

Ny0: Είμαστε πολύ κοντά και ίσως και να έχουμε οπτική επαφή (υπάρχει ένα άνοιγμα μεταξύ 2 πολυκατοικιών προς την πλευρά του σπιτιού σου...) Σου στέλνω pm με χάρτη που δείχνει τα σπίτια μας.

charisk: Δεν νομίζω ότι βλεπόμαστε γιατί μεσολαβεί η ανηφόρα που λέγαμε στην EXPO COM. Αλήθεια, εσύ που είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα θα μας οργανώσεις τους ΝεοΣμυρνιώτες μήπως και κάνουμε τίποτα;;;

Περιμένω pm και emails από γείτονες...

P.S. Συγνώμη για τον όγκο των φωτογραφιών.

----------


## harisk

Συγνώμη για την απουσία αλλα ...

Λοιπόν τι λέτε για Κυριακή 3 Νοεμβρίου; Οτιδήποτε Νωρίτερο για μένα είναι απαγορευμένο.

Θα βοήθαγε να ανταλάσαμε και email για άμεση επικοινωνία.

P.S: έχω παραλάβει μια EnterSyS pcmcia και ένα DLink 900+AP έχω και 2 grid 15 dbi
+ 2 PCI/PCMCIA SMC κάρτες σε αντίστοιχα PC χωρίς εξωτερικές κάρτες.

Άρα από εξοπλισμό αρχικά μπορούμε να καλυφθούμε για δοκιμές.

----------


## KcT

Εγώ αν και προτιμώ καλήτερα τα Σάββατα, πιθανόν δεν θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα για Κυριακή, 3 Νοεμβρίου. Και λέω "πιθανόν" γιατί είμαι με ίωση κλεισμένος σπίτι από σήμερα το πρωί, αλλά ελπίζω πως μέχρι την Κυριακή θα είμαι περδίκι. Απομένει λοιπόν να μας απαντήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι γείτονες...

* Χάρη, το email μου στο στέλνω με pm.

* NyO, το email μου το έχεις. Αν συμφωνείς για Κυριακή, κάνε μας ένα post εδώ...[/img]

----------


## Helios

Geia sas kai apo emena. Menw paralia (sxedon apenandi apo to Ostria). Etoimazomai na shkwsw keraia. "Vlepw" kanenan?

----------


## dti

Καταχώρησε αν θέλεις τη θέση σου στη node database για να δεις ποιοί είναι κοντά σου (ακριβείς αποστάσεις, γωνία σε σχέση με το βορρά). Το στίγμα σου, αν δεν το γνωρίζεις, θα το βρεις εύκολα στο http://www.maporama.com κάνοντας search τη διεύθυνσή σου.

----------


## harisk

Για να κλείσει η συναντηση προτείνω :

Κυριακή 3 Νοεμβρίου, ώρα 12:00 έξω από τα goodies της νέας Σμύρνης.
Θα έχω Γαρύφαλο στο πέτο και laptop στο χέρι. εάν κάποιος μπορεί να προμηθευτεί ένα χάρτη της περιοχής, κατα προτίμηση να ξεδιπλώνει σε μεγάλη διάσταση όπως οι γνωστoί οδικοί, θα είταν ευχής έργο.
Και ψηφιακός δεν μας χαλάει. Σημειώστε στο laptop τρέχει μόνο debian linux, οπότε χάρτες για windows και τέτοια ξεχάστε τα εάν δεν έχετε δικό σας laptop.

----------


## panXer

Είμαι μέσα..

----------


## panXer

Τί θα γίνει? Θα έχουμε συμμετοχή? 
bump!

----------


## KcT

1η Συνάντηση Ν.Σμύρνης, Αγ.Δημητρίου, Π.Φαλήρου κλπ

Σήμερα το πρωί πραγματοποιήθηκε η πρώτη "συνάντηση γειτονιάς" των περιοχών Ν.Σμύρνη, Αγ.Δημήτριος, Π.Φάληρο. Δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε η αναμενόμενη προσέλευση αλλά αν και λίγοι, κάναμε το πρώτο βήμα.

Τόπος: Goodys Ν.Σμύρνης, Ταράτσα KcT, Ταράτσα Στέλιου, Ταράτσα elgar, Ταράτσα panXer.

Παρόντες: harisk, KcT, panXer και στην συνέχεια elgar και ο φίλος του με την καταπληκτική θέα, Στέλιος.

Θέματα:
* Γνωριμία.
* Συζήτηση γενικά για το AWMN στην περιοχή μας και ανταλλαγή γνώσεων και απόψεων.
* Μια πρώτη ματιά στις ταράτσες μας και συζήτηση για τη δυνατότητα μελλοντικής επαφής.
* Λήψη φωτογραφιών.
* Συζήτησαμε την δυνατότητα να στήσουμε πρόχειρα μηχανήματα στις ταράτσες μας σε μελλοντική συνάντηση για να δοκιμάσουμε ποιος βλέπει ποιόν και στην πράξη. (Τα μηχανήματα για τις δοκιμές υπάρχουν! Να ναι καλά ο harisk  ::  )
* Σύντομα θα ανέβει AP στην περιοχή από τον harisk.
* Πρόβλημα οπτικής επαφής από την ταράτσα του KcT (εμένα) και πιθανόν και από την ταράτσα του harisk (είμαστε σε Γούβα).
* Φανταστική η θέα από την ταράτσα του Στέλιου (φίλου του elgar). Βλέπει άψογα Πειραιά!

Γενικά, σαν πρώτη επαφή ήταν πολύ καλή. Κάναμε το πρώτο βήμα και αυτό είναι το σημαντικό. Γνωριστήκαμε, ανταλλάξαμε τηλέφωνα και πλέον είναι πιο εύκολο να κανονίσουμε και δοκιμές. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπήρξε μεγάλη προσέλευση. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση άνετα θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κανονήσει δοκιμές σε περισσότερα σημεία. (NyO που ήσουν και σε ψάχναμε;;; Είσαι η μόνη μου ελπίδα για επαφή  ::  )

Παρακάτω μπορείτε να απολαύσετε και μια φωτό από τη συνάντηση. Επίσης εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε περισσότερες φωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή συνάντηση και τη θέα από τις ταράτσες μας (Στέλιο, Φανταστική ταράτσα!!!).

Αυτά απο μένα... Αν έχω ξεχάσει κάτι παρακαλώ τους κ.κ. γείτονές μου να με συμπληρώσουν  ::  

Άντε και εύχομαι στην επόμενη συνάντηση να έχουμε αυγατίσει  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> 667 μέτρα απο μένα, ~220 απο σένα (νομίζω)....


667 ! Καλά με μεζούρα τα μέτρησες ?.....  ::  

Γράφτε και τι έγινε στο meetings σας, ποιοί ήρθαν, τι θα κάνουν, με τι θα το κάνουν (το γιατί το ξέρουμε), πότε σκοπεύουν να το κάνουν, τι έχουν κάνει μέχρι τώρα, κλπ....

----------


## KcT

Κάτι πρέπει να έχασα  ::  Νομίζω ότι κάποιο post δεν βλέπω... Ο panXer με βάση το Quote του papashark έγραψε:



> 667 μέτρα απο μένα, ~220 απο σένα (νομίζω)....


Ε, εγώ το συγκεκριμένο post του panXer δεν το βλέπω  ::  Τι έγινε???




> Γράφτε και τι έγινε στο meetings σας, ποιοί ήρθαν, τι θα κάνουν, με τι θα το κάνουν (το γιατί το ξέρουμε), πότε σκοπεύουν να το κάνουν, τι έχουν κάνει μέχρι τώρα, κλπ....


Μα τα έγραψα παραπάνω papashark... Μήπως δεν τα βλέπεις κι εσύ;;; Μήπως έχουμε πρόβλημα στο forum  ::  

Α! Επίσης, έκανα δοκιμές πρίν γράψω το post. Έκλεισα τον browser, διέγραψα τα temporary files, τον ξαναάνοιξα, έκανα login, περίμενα να φορτώσει η σελίδα απο την αρχή και πάλι μου δείχνει τα ίδια. Μάλλον το post το έχασα  ::

----------


## panXer

Μη τρελένεσαι φίλε KcT ;)
Αυτό το είχα γράψει σε άλλο thread στο http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... c.php?t=29
Φίλε papashark, σύντομα θα χρειαστούμε για δοκιμές μερικά από τα d-link σου που κάθονται, άντε και καμμια κεραιούλα, btw ο φίλος του elgar έχει και γαμώ τη θέα μέχρι το ΣΕΦ, θα σε βλέπει άραγε?
Ανέφερε επίσης ο KcT ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα με στάσιμα κτλ, οπότε σε αυτό οι RFάδες θα μπορούσαν να μας το λύσουν..

----------


## papashark

> Κάτι πρέπει να έχασα  Νομίζω ότι κάποιο post δεν βλέπω... Ο panXer με βάση το Quote του papashark έγραψε:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panXer
> 
>  667 μέτρα απο μένα, ~220 απο σένα (νομίζω)....
> ...


Don't worry !

1) Μάλλον απάντησα στο μύνημα του PanΧer σε λάθος τοπικ ! το παθαίνω καμιά φορά.....  ::  

2) Ωσπου να γράψω το μύνημα (που ήταν και για άλλο τοπικ) έκανα πάνω απο 10 λεπτά, προφανώς θα απαντούσα και κάτι άλλο, ή κάτι άλλο θα έκανα εκείνη την ώρα μαζί (η πρώην μου με έλεγε κοροϊδευτικά Ναπολέων), οπότε εσύ απάντησες πριν εγώ κάνω post το δικό μου.  ::

----------


## panXer

Παίδες, να αρχίσουμε να οργανωνουμε την κατάσταση τί λέτε?
Προτείνω το Σάββατο 18/12 να λάβει χώρα μία νέα συνάντηση, να κόψουμε κίνηση και να κάνουμε μερικές μετρήσεις/κατοπτεύσεις, και να γνωριστούμε όσοι δεν γνωριζόμαστε...
Θα χρειαστούμε σίγουρα τη βοήθεια και των εξοπλισμό πολλών :) 
(harisk, papashark, elgar :P) 
Ακούω προτάσεις για ώρα και μέρος, μία πρώτη λύση είναι να βρισκόμασταν πάλι στο Subway cafe στο Ν.Κόσμο πίσω απο το Μετρό που είναι ήσυχα και δεν θα ενοχλούμε τον κόσμο..
Οσοι είναι Αγ.Σωστη, Π.Φαληρο, Αγ.Δημήτριο, Ελληνικό, Ν.Σμυρνη, Ν.Κόσμο, και κει γύρω καλό θα ήταν να δώσουν το παρών..
Φιλικά

----------


## ircrootGR

Meta apo anazhthsh sto maporama vrika kai egw to stigma mou. Eimai kai egw konta se olous. Akrivestera eimai kalamaki sthn odo Nikhs konta sthn Amfitheas me 8ea sto sarwniko, peiraia kai apo taratsa argyroupolh ellhniko p. falhro. Exw kanei kai attach to image, den 3erw an telika soulevei kai deixnei.

28 Martiou 3ekinaw energa to sthsimo tou node me skopo na exei teleiwsei mesa se ena mhna peripou.

Ante na doume  :: 

37° 54' 58" , 23° 42' 36" || 37.9163 , 23.71

----------


## vegos

Επειδή στο nodedb οι περισσότεροι που είναι κοντά μου δεν έχουν καταχωρήσει email, γράφω κι εδώ:

Είμαι στον Αγ. Δημήτριο, κοντά στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο (ύψωμα).
Αν είναι κανείς κοντά και έχει όρεξη για δοκιμές, pm me  ::

----------


## papashark

> Meta apo anazhthsh sto maporama vrika kai egw to stigma mou. Eimai kai egw konta se olous. Akrivestera eimai kalamaki sthn odo Nikhs konta sthn Amfitheas me 8ea sto sarwniko, peiraia kai apo taratsa argyroupolh ellhniko p. falhro. Exw kanei kai attach to image, den 3erw an telika soulevei kai deixnei.
> 
> 28 Martiou 3ekinaw energa to sthsimo tou node me skopo na exei teleiwsei mesa se ena mhna peripou.
> 
> Ante na doume 
> 
> 37° 54' 58" , 23° 42' 36" || 37.9163 , 23.71


Μια που βρήκες το στίγμα σου, καλό θα ήταν να το καταχωρήσεις και στην nodeDB, εδώ δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανέναν.......

----------


## melancholy

hi kai apomena kai egw palaio faliro pragmatika poli konta sas ::  elpizw na kanonisete na ta poume apo konta opote mporeite twra apo tin alli bdomada meta apo telos eksetastikhs :: )


37° 55' 42" , 23° 42' 52" || 37.9284 , 23.7147

----------


## Pater_Familias

Γεια χαρά. Είμαι νέος στη Νέα Σμύρνη και σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να συμμετάσχω και εγώ σ' αυτή τη προσπάθεια. Παρακολουθώ εδώ και λίγο καιρό την κατάσταση και μαθαίνω γενικά για τα δίκτυα. Μένω στην Ομήρου και αν κάποιος είναι κοντά ας απαντήσει.

----------


## panXer

βάλε το στίγμα σου στη nodedb :)

----------


## Paddy

Ειμαστε τρεις φιλοι με Intel Wireless Access Points, στην περιοχη του Παλαιου Φαληρου/Νεας Σμυρνης/Αγιου Δημητριου.

Οι διευθυνσεις μας ειναι οι εξης:

* Ελληνιδων 11, Διπλα απο τη Συγγρου και ξενοδοχειο Metropolitan (Απεναντι απο Ωνασειο)

* Καπετανάκη 58, Πισω απο το γηπεδο Αγιου Δημητριου

* Γρηγοριου Ε' 24 και Αρτάκης, Νεα Σμυρνη.

Επειδη δεν μπορουμε προσωρινα να ανανεωσουμε την nodedb λογω τεχνικου προβληματος, οσοι ειστε κοντα παρακαλειστε να στειλετε μηνυμα για να κανονισουμε τα περαιτερω...

----------


## Paddy

Το προβλημα με την NodeDB λυθηκε και οι καταχωρησεις εγιναν κανονικα.

----------


## 21century

Υπαρχει ενημερωση για την περιοχη Αιγαιου γιατι σκεφτομαι καποια στιγμη να συμμετασχω..

----------


## vegos

> Ειμαστε τρεις φιλοι με Intel Wireless Access Points, στην περιοχη του Παλαιου Φαληρου/Νεας Σμυρνης/Αγιου Δημητριου.
> 
> [..]
> 
> * Καπετανάκη 58, Πισω απο το γηπεδο Αγιου Δημητριου


Ας μου στείλει ένα PM, πρέπει να τον "βλέπω"...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.
Παιδιά για κοιτάξτε αν βλέπετε εμένα.
Η MAC μου είναι 00-80-C8-B7-59-51 και είμαι σε AP MODE, συνήθως στο κανάλι 12. 
έχω μια omni 10 dB με 900AP+
Βρίσκομαι Καλλιθέα κοντά στην Πλατεία Δαβάκη.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

*Τι λέτε για καμια συναντησούλα?*

----------


## vegos

Από εξοπλισμό είμαι έτοιμος.

Οπότε, πάμε για δοκιμές....

Όποιος καλός άνθρωπος είναι στις τριγύρω περιοχές και θέλει να κάνουμε κανένα test, ας στείλει PM.

Είμαι σύνορα Αγ. Δημήτριο, Καλαμάκι, Άλιμο.
Nodedb: #270

----------


## Dennis

Vego βρίσκομαι αρκετά κοντά σου. Η απόσταση μου από τον Αγ. Κων/νο είναι πολύ μικρή.Ακόμη δεν εχω εξοπλισμό, το ψάχνω όμως αρκετά.
Είδα στο NodeDB (αν δεν κάνω λάθος είσαι ο magla) ότι έχεις συνδεθεί με τον MaxGraves. Μπορείς να μου πεις με ποιους άλλους μπορείς να συνδεθείς από εκεί που βρίσκεσαι για να καταλάβω τι δυνατότητες έχω?

----------


## vegos

> Vego βρίσκομαι αρκετά κοντά σου. Η απόσταση μου από τον Αγ. Κων/νο είναι πολύ μικρή.Ακόμη δεν εχω εξοπλισμό, το ψάχνω όμως αρκετά.
> Είδα στο NodeDB (αν δεν κάνω λάθος είσαι ο magla) ότι έχεις συνδεθεί με τον MaxGraves. Μπορείς να μου πεις με ποιους άλλους μπορείς να συνδεθείς από εκεί που βρίσκεσαι για να καταλάβω τι δυνατότητες έχω?


Δεν έχω κάνει άλλα links, μόνο αυτό με τον Max. Εντός των ημερών, θα ασχοληθώ περισσότερο...

----------


## SaTuRn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dennis
> 
> Vego βρίσκομαι αρκετά κοντά σου. Η απόσταση μου από τον Αγ. Κων/νο είναι πολύ μικρή.Ακόμη δεν εχω εξοπλισμό, το ψάχνω όμως αρκετά.
> Είδα στο NodeDB (αν δεν κάνω λάθος είσαι ο magla) ότι έχεις συνδεθεί με τον MaxGraves. Μπορείς να μου πεις με ποιους άλλους μπορείς να συνδεθείς από εκεί που βρίσκεσαι για να καταλάβω τι δυνατότητες έχω?
> 
> 
> Δεν έχω κάνει άλλα links, μόνο αυτό με τον Max. Εντός των ημερών, θα ασχοληθώ περισσότερο...


re pedia kai egw menw konta ston agio kostantino, karygianh kai avgeropoulou konta, kanonhste na vre8oume.

----------


## vegos

> re pedia kai egw menw konta ston agio kostantino, karygianh kai avgeropoulou konta, kanonhste na vre8oume.


Εγώ μένω Αυγεροπούλου. Στείλε μου pm όποτε θες για δοκιμές κλπ...

Είμαι full από εξοπλισμό...

----------


## Dennis

Αν και δεν έχω ακόμη εξοπλισμό, θα ήθελα και εγώ να παρακολουθήσω τις δοκιμές, αν γίνεται φυσικά.

----------


## ircrootGR

Kammia synanthsoula osoi eimste konta ?

----------


## vegos

Επιτέλους, μετά από αρκετό καιρό, το *AP στον Αγ. Δημήτριο*, είναι *ενεργό*.
(Αφού εδώ και τόσους μήνες δεν είχα αξιωθεί να κάνω μια μόνιμη εγκατάσταση)

Στήθηκε ένα dlink 900+ στην Ταράτσα, στα 130 περίπου μέτρα υψόμετρο, με μια Omni.

DHCP enabled (10.15.156.14-24). Αν θέλετε static, βάλτε κάποια από αυτές.

Web server με περισσότερες πληροφορίες & υπηρεσίες στο *10.15.156.2*.

Για ακόμα περισσότερα, pm me  ::

----------


## vegos

Κοιτάζοντας στο nodedb ανακάλυψα ότι στον Αγ. Δημήτριο και στις τρυγύρω περιοχές, έχει μαζευτεί αρκετός κόσμος..

(Τα Nodes #114, #1117, #172, #1128, #597, #1027, #431, #1124, #700, #663, #438, #664, #429, #1024, #846, #54, #513, #1056, #652, #432 είναι σε απόσταση 1.5km από μένα).

Επειδή έχουμε μερικά ψιλο-προβλήματα στο μαγαζί μας, σκεφτόμαστε πιθανή αλλαγή του ΑΡ καθώς επίσης και τρόπους επέκτασης προς τα έξω. Οπότε, αν κάποιος από τους ανωτέρω, είναι εν λειτουργία και ενδιαφέρεται για δοκιμές ή τεςπα ενδιαφέρεται να μπει στο "κόλπο" ας στείλει κάνα pm...

antonis.

----------


## panoz

paides eimai sta sunora Ag. Dimitriou - P.falirou - N.Smurnis, Achileos kai El. Venizelou pio sugkekrimena ... 

8elw na mazepsw eksopplismo, alla den exei noima an den einai kaneis edw konta.. blepw atoma sto nodedb alla den apantoun sto email.. 

Tespa eimai o node #1097 deite kai peite mou re paides !!!

----------


## spyrosn

Εγώ είμαι σχετικά κοντά (Ιατρικό Κέντρο). #1123
Αλλά ακόμα είμαι στην κατασκευή, και επίσης δεν έχω καλή ορατότητα.  ::

----------


## vegos

> paides eimai sta sunora Ag. Dimitriou - P.falirou - N.Smurnis, Achileos kai El. Venizelou pio sugkekrimena ... 
> 
> 8elw na mazepsw eksopplismo, alla den exei noima an den einai kaneis edw konta.. blepw atoma sto nodedb alla den apantoun sto email.. 
> 
> Tespa eimai o node #1097 deite kai peite mou re paides !!!


Καταρχάς, από εμένα είσαι 2km. Πιθανότατα, αν δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή, δε με πιάνεις, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ όμως.. Με όλους τους clients, δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή  ::  

Όμως! Πολύ κοντά σου (1.1km) είναι ο Mindfox ο οποίος έχει ένα AP το οποίο λειτουργεί εδώ και καιρό! Και νομίζω ότι "βλέπει" καλά προς τα εσένα...





> Εγώ είμαι σχετικά κοντά (Ιατρικό Κέντρο). #1123
> Αλλά ακόμα είμαι στην κατασκευή, και επίσης δεν έχω καλή ορατότητα.


1.9km κοντά σου (επί της παραλιακής, προς Γλυφάδα) είναι ο Chris69, ο οποίος -απ' ότι φαντάζομαι- είναι έτοιμος -αν δεν λειτουργεί ήδη- για AP. Αν βλέπεις προς τα εκεί, θα σε καλύψει αυτός!

Πιο πέρα (2.1km) είναι ο Mindfox κι ο SV1DES (αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εκπέμπει ως ΑΡ).

----------


## Pater_Familias

Σε δοκιμη που εγινε την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα επιασα τον magla. Μαλλον θα γινει μονιμο link. Θα προσπαθησω να πιασω τον panXer με προτροπη του mindfox. Αναμενεται συνεχεια
nodeDB 532

----------


## vegos

> Σε δοκιμη που εγινε την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα επιασα τον magla. Μαλλον θα γινει μονιμο link. Θα προσπαθησω να πιασω τον panXer με προτροπη του mindfox. Αναμενεται συνεχεια
> nodeDB 532


Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bill-p

hi re paidia kai ego konta meno(piso apo to macdonalds stin eleutheriou venizelou) Alla eimai kainourgios kai akoma Sugentrono ton aparetito eksoplismo.sto melon na doume mipos ginete tipota ok? ego pao stin euageliki.

----------


## Kain

Και εγώ μένω στο Παλαιό Φάληρο και μάλλον πολύ κοντά σας. Μένο δίπλα στην Κοψαχείλα στη Πλουτάρχου. 
Βέβαια είμαι καινούριος στο θέμα δίκτυο και δεν γνωρίζω πολλά, αλλά είναι κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει πολλύ!!!  ::

----------


## vegos

> Και εγώ μένω στο Παλαιό Φάληρο και μάλλον πολύ κοντά σας. Μένο δίπλα στην Κοψαχείλα στη Πλουτάρχου. 
> Βέβαια είμαι καινούριος στο θέμα δίκτυο και δεν γνωρίζω πολλά, αλλά είναι κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει πολλύ!!!


Καταχώρησε τα στοιχεία σου στην nodedb, κι έλα σε επαφή με τους "κοντινούς" σου κόμβους.

Υπάρχει κόσμος για να συνδεθείς επάνω του.

----------


## Kain

Έχω ήδη εγραφή στην nodedb, έχω στείλει e-mail σε έναν κοντινο κόμβο αλλά δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα απάντηση. Τελος πάντων...

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν ανοίγει η επιλογή FAQ από την κεντρική σελίδα???  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Έχει αλλάξει η θέση του FAQ και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα το site.

Τη νέα διεύθυνση θα την βρεις στην υπογραφή μου.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## vegos

> Έχω ήδη εγραφή στην nodedb, έχω στείλει e-mail σε έναν κοντινο κόμβο αλλά δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα απάντηση. Τελος πάντων...


Δοκίμασε τότε και σε 2-3 άλλους  ::

----------


## Kain

Συγνώμη ρε παιδία για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις μου  ::  , αλλά αν και δίαβασα το Faq (ευχαριστώ για το link  ::  ), θα χρειαστώ να φωνάξω ιδικό συνεργείο για να μου τοποθετήσουν την κεραία και τα άλλα εξαρτήματα??? (ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για client).

----------


## papashark

Όχι, μόνος σου θα τα στήσεις, να μαθαίνεις κίολας !  ::  


Απλά αφού τα στήσεις, εάν δεν έχεις την δυνατότητα να κάνεις το καλύτερο δυνατό κεντράρισμα, *ίσως* κάποιος να έρθει να σε βοηθήσει.

Ξέρεις πόσο χρεώνει ένα συνεργείο να στα βάλει ? Αστο καλύτερα....

----------


## Alfisti_GL

> Ξέρεις πόσο χρεώνει ένα συνεργείο να στα βάλει ? Αστο καλύτερα....



Ασε, οταν ειχαν ερθει να στησουν το δικο μου κομβο ξερεις ποσα μου πηραν; Αστο, δεν θελω να το θυμαμαι... Εν τω μεταξυ απ' οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να ηταν και ψιλοασχετοι...  ::

----------


## dti

Νέες παρουσίες πολλά υποσχόμενες:

Node #1700: ADSL_on_AIR (στην κυριολεξία!)



και Node #2030: Ifaistos-1
Εχει ήδη πιάσει τον elgar στη Ν. Σμύρνη (#470) και τον ripper_gr (#13 :: 



Οσοι είστε στην περιοχή κάντε τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για διασύνδεση...

----------

